# Gomorra 3, rilasciato il primo trailer. Debutto il 17 novembre.



## de sica (15 Settembre 2017)

La terza stagione della seria italiana più in voga negli ultimi anni, tornerà sugli schermi a partire dal 17 novembre.
È stato intanto rilasciato il primo trailer ufficiale, che lascia presagire molte novità ma anche molte sorprese, con l'inserimento di nuovi personaggi.
Video al secondo post.


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2017)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2017)

Pensavo che dopo il finale della seconda stagione non si sarebbe più potuto dire nulla, invece sto trailer mi ha gasato di brutto


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2017)

Grandioso, anche se penso che la perfezione della prima stagione difficilmente verrà raggiunta o bissata.


----------



## Butcher (16 Settembre 2017)




----------



## Miro (16 Settembre 2017)

SI VOLA


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2017)

Fantastica sta Serie... adoro una delle cose più belle.


----------



## cubase55 (16 Settembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> La terza stagione della seria italiana più in voga negli ultimi anni, tornerà sugli schermi a partire dal 17 novembre.
> È stato intanto rilasciato il primo trailer ufficiale, che lascia presagire molte novità ma anche molte sorprese, con l'inserimento di nuovi personaggi.
> Video al secondo post.


 Ma basta con queste serie schifezza. . Se si vuole pubblicizzare al massimo le nefandezze del Sud ( da notare che il Sindaco di Napoli dice che la città è sicura nonostante si ammazzino per strada in pieno giorno stile America anni 30) questo è il modo migliore. Poi si lamentano che all'estero dicono di non andare a Napoli... Io fossi in un cittadino di Napoli e dintorni mi vergognerei...Altro che serie TV.


----------



## admin (15 Novembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> La terza stagione della seria italiana più in voga negli ultimi anni, tornerà sugli schermi a partire dal 17 novembre.
> È stato intanto rilasciato il primo trailer ufficiale, che lascia presagire molte novità ma anche molte sorprese, con l'inserimento di nuovi personaggi.
> Video al secondo post.




Venerdì si riparte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Novembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> Ma basta con queste serie schifezza. . Se si vuole pubblicizzare al massimo le nefandezze del Sud ( da notare che il Sindaco di Napoli dice che la città è sicura *nonostante si ammazzino per strada in pieno giorno stile America anni 30*) questo è il modo migliore. Poi si lamentano che all'estero dicono di non andare a Napoli... Io fossi in un cittadino di Napoli e dintorni mi vergognerei...Altro che serie TV.


 Adoro i luoghi comuni.


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2017)

Buone le prime due puntate.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2017)

anche a me le prime due sono piaciute , aspettiamo il seguito.


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2017)

Fantastica la terza puntata dedicata a Ciro!


----------



## de sica (25 Novembre 2017)

Anche la quarta una bomba eh! Non mi aspettavo quel finale


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Anche la quarta una bomba eh! Non mi aspettavo quel finale



Già


----------



## de sica (8 Dicembre 2017)

Ma non ve lo vedete più?


----------



## Raryof (8 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma non ve lo vedete più?



Ovvio.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

non so più cosa pensare che possa accadere venerdi.. mamma mia


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2017)

Sto guardando l episodio 9 , madó ma che é ????? 

Bellissimo


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto guardando l episodio 9 , madó ma che é ?????
> 
> Bellissimo



e deve ancora venire il bello.. mamma mia che droga che è gomorra


----------



## de sica (16 Dicembre 2017)

Venerdì gli ultimi due episodi. Potrebbe accadere veramente di tutto


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Venerdì gli ultimi due episodi. Potrebbe accadere veramente di tutto



senza dubbi.. per me gomorra senza ciro e/o genny non avrebbe senso..
occhio a patrizia che non si capisce da chen parte stia e soprattutto a scianel che potrebbe aver *******i confederatii


----------



## Raryof (16 Dicembre 2017)

Si prevedono botti per le ultime 2, vediamo chi verrà fatto fuori... Ciro, Genny, Scianel li escluderei, per me ci lascia le penne il padre della moglie di Genny e forse chissà, Sangue blu potrebbe avere sua vendetta visto che per ora è parte lesa in tutti i sensi ed è un personaggio importante per la trama.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si prevedono botti per le ultime 2, vediamo chi verrà fatto fuori... Ciro, Genny, Scianel li escluderei, per me ci lascia le penne il padre della moglie di Genny e forse chissà, Sangue blu potrebbe avere sua vendetta visto che per ora è parte lesa in tutti i sensi ed è un personaggio importante per la trama.



dipende tutto da scianel e aptrizia che non si caisce da che parte stanno.. il figlio di carmela poi secondo me fa qualcosa..


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2017)

Finito la terzultima ... :O ..

Ma Patrizia ? Che Bucchinnnn  

Dovete sentire come lo pronuncio io milanese da 20 generazioni ahhahaha


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finito la terzultima ... :O ..
> 
> Ma Patrizia ? Che Bucchinnnn
> 
> Dovete sentire come lo pronuncio io milanese da 20 generazioni ahhahaha



non si capisce se scanel si è aleata con i confederati o fa finta per poi tradirli.. e poi patrizia con chi sta?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> non si capisce se scanel si è aleata con i confederati o fa finta per poi tradirli.. e poi patrizia con chi sta?



Boh non si capisce , comunque ti parlo da uno che ha fatto l autore per anni ... chi l ha scritto,tanto di cappello.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh non si capisce , comunque ti parlo da uno che ha fatto l autore per anni ... chi l ha scritto,tanto di cappello.



questo poco ma siuro seppur senza sollimma qualcosina è peggiorato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2017)

A me risulta evidente da che parte sta Patrizia. Ricordate la promessa fatta a Marinella  . 

In ogni caso puntate da vomito. E' diventata una soap.


----------



## cubase55 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Buone le prime due puntate.


Vado controcorrente: avete mai pensato che in questo modo, stiamo dando un'immagine del Pease che se pur reale, ci s******* in tutto il mondo?


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A me risulta evidente da che parte sta Patrizia. Ricordate la promessa fatta a Marinella  .
> 
> In ogni caso puntate da vomito. E' diventata una soap.



oddio mi ricordo di marinella e del processo di scianel ma non della promessa.. illuminami cavolo


----------



## Raryof (16 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> dipende tutto da scianel e aptrizia che non si caisce da che parte stanno.. il figlio di carmela poi secondo me fa qualcosa..



Infatti non si è ancora capito, Scianel si è messa in affari con Genny ma in verità ha sempre e solo voluto comandare da sola senza dover dare percentuali a nessuno, ora ne ha approfittato per far fuori Genny e prendersi tutto per non dargli nessuna chance di tornare forte come prima.
Chi è parte lesa avrà la sua vendetta, in genere è sempre stato così, la moglie di Genny, il figlio di Carmela e Genny stesso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> oddio mi ricordo di marinella e del processo di scianel ma non della promessa.. illuminami cavolo



La prima volta che si sono incontrate fuori al centro parrucchieri dove lavora Marinella gli ha chiesto di farle una promessa, ovvero che nel momento opportuno avrebbe ucciso Chanel vendicandosi di tutto il male che le aveva fatto. Quando poi ha ritirato tutte le accuse, fuori al tribunale le ha detto nuovamente di non dimenticare della promessa.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La prima volta che si sono incontrate fuori al centro parrucchieri dove lavora Marinella gli ha chiesto di farle una promessa, ovvero che nel momento opportuno avrebbe ucciso Chanel vendicandosi di tutto il male che le aveva fatto. Quando poi ha ritirato tutte le accuse, fuori al tribunale le ha detto nuovamente di non dimenticare della promessa.



chissa se si ricorda patrizia.. e se gennaro sa di questa promessa


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> chissa se si ricorda patrizia.. e se gennaro sa di questa promessa



ovviamente si, Patrizia ricorda della promessa altrimenti non ne avrebbero fatte addirittura due scene per rimarcarla. Io penso Genny lo sappia, e sappia anche che Chanel sta facendo il doppio gioco. Secondo me ha tutta una strategia in mente che è stata interrotta quando gli hanno preso il figlio (per me una roba inguardabile dal punto di vista della sceneggiatura e del modo in cui è stata gestita). 

Ora che il figlio è tornato a casa negli ultimi due episodi riprenderà il piano di Genny che sfrutterà la vicinanza di Patrizia con Chanel per buttare a terra lei, e la forza del clan di Enzo Sangue blu per sfidare e battere i confederati ora che li credono docili e tranquilli. Basta guardare la scena nel quale fingono di uccidere i due ragazzi. 

Inoltre ho anche un idea che alla fine riceveranno l'aiuto dello Stregone che mi è sembrato parecchio contrario al modo di fare dei membri dei confederati.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ovviamente si, Patrizia ricorda della promessa altrimenti non ne avrebbero fatte addirittura due scene per rimarcarla. Io penso Genny lo sappia, e sappia anche che Chanel sta facendo il doppio gioco. Secondo me ha tutta una strategia in mente che è stata interrotta quando gli hanno preso il figlio (per me una roba inguardabile dal punto di vista della sceneggiatura e del modo in cui è stata gestita).
> 
> Ora che il figlio è tornato a casa negli ultimi due episodi riprenderà il piano di Genny che sfrutterà la vicinanza di Patrizia con Chanel per buttare a terra lei, e la forza del clan di Enzo Sangue blu per sfidare e battere i confederati ora che li credono docili e tranquilli. Basta guardare la scena nel quale fingono di uccidere i due ragazzi.
> 
> Inoltre ho anche un idea che alla fine riceveranno l'aiuto dello Stregone che mi è sembrato parecchio contrario al modo di fare dei membri dei confederati.



la figura dello stregone è senza dubbio interessante.. genny e ciro non sono sicuro che sappiano di chanel


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2017)

Raga mettete sotto spoiler anche le impressioni su quanto visto. C'è chi, come me, non ha ancora visto le ultime due puntate. Grazie  .


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga mettete sotto spoiler anche le impressioni su quanto visto. C'è chi, come me, non ha ancora visto le ultime due puntate. Grazie  .



certo scusami, come si fa?


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> certo scusami, come si fa?


Devi mettere le parole tra i seguenti codici (senza spazi): 

[ spoiler ] [/spoiler]


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Dicembre 2017)

-2 al gran finale.. per voi cosa succede?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> -2 al gran finale.. per voi cosa succede?


Non escludo che:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alla fine tutti si schiereranno contro Genny che è stato l'autore del casino che ha portato alla fine dei patti tra Enzo, Ciro e i Confederati. Patrizia alla fine si schiererà contro Scianel, pure per me e forse sarà la bionda a lasciarci le penne tra i protagonisti.



C'è da aspettarsi di tutto però.


----------



## emamilan99 (20 Dicembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non escludo che:
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Io non la penso cosi.. patrizia sta facendo il doppio gioco ma scianel l'ha scoperta. per me in qualche modo morirà ciro e io non guarderò piu gomorra se dovesse accadere ciò.


----------



## Miro (20 Dicembre 2017)

Posso dirlo? a livello qualitativo non riesco a scegliere quale sia la migliore stagione tra le 3, pensavo in una flessione ed invece mi hanno zittito. Per come andrà a finire, secondo me


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Scianel puzz' già 'e mort


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2017)

Che bomba!!!

Però...

No! Ciro no!!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2017)

Che finale!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che bomba!!!
> 
> Però...
> 
> No! Ciro no!!!!!



Sono scioccato


----------



## de sica (22 Dicembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono scioccato



Per quanto mi riguarda, fosse così, si chiuderebbe la serie per me. Senza Ciro non sarà la stessa cosa. Ma ho visto quelle bolle proprio gli ultimi secondi.. io voglio crederci


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, fosse così, si chiuderebbe la serie per me. Senza Ciro non sarà la stessa cosa. Ma ho visto quelle bolle proprio gli ultimi secondi.. io voglio crederci



Concordo. Senza Ciro una quarta stagione avrebbe poco senso. Rimarrebbe solo Gennaro, quel Sangue Blu e i suoi compari hanno il carisma di un daikon.

Speriamo che Ciro sia vivo!


----------



## patriots88 (22 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda, fosse così, si chiuderebbe la serie per me. Senza Ciro non sarà la stessa cosa. Ma ho visto quelle bolle proprio gli ultimi secondi.. io voglio crederci



eh certo gli ha sparato al cuore. Mo mi vieni a dire che credi torni a galla nuotando.
Un pò come quelli che credevano tornasse Conte perchè "non gli han fatto il funerale". Si peccato che l'abbiamo visto sgozzato come un vitello e morire in un lago di sangue.

Giusto cosi'. Ormai il personaggio di Ciro aveva dato tutto.
e il fatto che sia stato proprio Genny a farlo chiude un cerchio.

Ora vedremo come evolverà il tutto.
Occhio a dare la serie per morta comunque.
ci sono esempi di serie che sono andate alla grande pure dopo una morte eccellente (penso a Narcos o Homeland)


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Dicembre 2017)

gente comeenzo e valerio in questa serie non c'entrano nulla.. passare dai vari don pietro, conte ma anche i ragazzi del vico o i vari vecchi del clan savastano a questi 2 giovani ed il loro gruppo fa pena.


----------

